# Kenlyn's Aries V HiCliff?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey,
I was just wondering if anyone has any information about this sire "Kenlyn's Aries V HiCliff" or has seen him in person?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't, but he's on the Pedigree Database
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/532106.html


----------



## DeeSR (Sep 3, 2008)

I HAVE SEEN THIS DOG AND VERY IMPRESSIVE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A PUP FROM THIS LINE


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

A good friend of mine bred her bitch to him, pups are now around 3 1/2, maybe 4 months old? http://www.moonshadowgsd.com is her site.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is an American Showline dog that is being bred to often. 

Aries This is another webpage with his pedigree and includes a picture of the dog. If you click on the dogs' names that are in blue, it will take you to that dog's info as well -- both progeny and ancestors.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what type of temperament this dog has? I am looking into buying one of his offspring...


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Interesting question. Except for the more recent certification of the AKC Temperament Test, the GSDCA and the AKC has no objective method to measure a dog's temperament. The conformation ring gives very little insight into the dog's true temperament, especially when you see a show where there is a lot of double handling. Any reports are based on the breeder's observation and others anecdotal observations of the dog. So when looking back on a dog's pedigree it is very difficult to determine. You have to look at the offspring, and in particular,the offspring of the females he has been bred to. The dam has a significant impact on a dog's temperament. Your best bet would be to ask the breeder, see the parents and talk to people who own their offspring. A good breeder, IMO will gladly have you speak to puppy buyers and will temperament test the litter at 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineDoes anyone know what type of temperament this dog has? I am looking into buying one of his offspring...


Do you already know the dam? 

Christine


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did you every buy that puppy? I have a Bailey son and I am happy with him. I've also met Bailey and the breeders in person.


----------

